# no sound playing dvd but have sound with cd



## Johnyfever (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a computer with Vista. Using windows media player. If i put cd in I have sound. But if I put dvd in, no sound. I had sound before & yes everything is hooked up. My young daughters were playing on computer & no sound since. Help!!!


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

If this happens with ALL DVDs you try, then I'm gonna say that it's gonna be a problem with the DVD decoder you use failing to decode the audio so it can be played back. Unfortunately the page for a good, clean, stable & free DVD decoder is not working, and I don't know if it's a problem with the site server or sprint just refusing to load that particular site... a couple of questions; did you pay for this DVD decoder? What brand is it (win-dvd, power-dvd, etc)? Does the CPU flatline at 100% usage when you play back a DVD? (you can check this by opening the "task manager" (ctrl-alt-delete is the key combo, and when you press them, you hold them all until you press the last key in the sequence) and watching the "CPU usage" feild under the "performance" tab) Answering these questions will greatly help me give you the best solution.


----------

